# Hippy Dip Zombies



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

The movement is... well you decide. They are showing on the side of my house. It's a space that I needed to use and the last time I showed this it didn't move. Think of it as a midway attraction instead of something under the main tent.

http://t-smythe.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/hipdipzombie.mov

/hipdipzombie.avi


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats cool!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I keep on thinking it's finished and then find I'm just not happy with it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the idea is a good one. After seeing the accidental effect of the spider shadows we cast on the side of our neighbor's house (caused by the porch light shining through our porch web), I started thinking this would be a useful addition to a haunt display.

The look you have with yours gives the feel of a very early, 1930s attempt at film in black and white. The movement is simple, and to me it says "vintage".


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the idea is a good one. After seeing the accidental effect of the spider shadows we cast on the side of our neighbor's house (caused by the porch light shining through our porch web), I started thinking this would be a useful addition to a haunt display.
> 
> The look you have with yours gives the feel of a very early, 1930s attempt at film in black and white. The movement is simple, and to me it says "vintage".


Light source is a 1959 Bell and Howell 16 mm projector so go figure.

I like that description.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Can't see the video for some reason my cpu wont play it, first time this has ever happened.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

kprimm said:


> Can't see the video for some reason my cpu wont play it, first time this has ever happened.


 mee too????????????????????


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

That's pretty cool & I like the only sound is crickets!


----------



## 7500Blizzard (Jul 24, 2010)

you need quicktime to see it


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

7500Blizzard said:


> you need quicktime to see it


My bad. I'll fix that from now or put an .avi out there as well. Bad Mac fan boy! Bad!

Added at the top!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Neat. I've toyed with silhouettes since I stuck a jack-o-lantern behind my stone wall scrim and noticed the cool projection. I've never got over the hump and ponied up for a projector with real candlepower, though, which means I've never done anything terribly impressive.

I always wanted to try a reverse silhouette - make the shape from light instead of shadow - and see to what degree it could be animated as a puppet/animated prop. Maybe next year.


----------

